# Wearing overalls to work?



## elecapp79 (Jul 2, 2008)

I have been using the Carhartt carpenter pants for a few years now. I like them because they have a lot of pockets and I'm not a big fan of wearing my belt. I am thinking of wearing the Carhartt overalls because they have more pockets. Do any of you guys wear them and if so are they comfortable? How are they in the heat as well....and in the cold?

Thanks


----------



## Electriad (Sep 20, 2009)

elecapp79 said:


> I have been using the Carhartt carpenter pants for a few years now. I like them because they have a lot of pockets and I'm not a big fan of wearing my belt. I am thinking of wearing the Carhartt overalls because they have more pockets. Do any of you guys wear them and if so are they comfortable? How are they in the heat as well....and in the cold?
> 
> Thanks


FWIW, most people seem to call them "Bibs".

I personally don't care for them, others swear by them.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

If its real cold I like my heavy Carr Heart bibs but I would not want to wear them every day.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't wear the bibs because I don't care for them. I wear the carhartt carpenter pants.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> If its real cold I like my heavy Carr Heart bibs but I would not want to wear them every day.


 I agree. I wear my insulated carhartt bibs on cold days, but we don't have that many cold days down here.


----------



## Jupe Blue (Aug 18, 2008)

I wear the standard overall/bib - In the bib pocket I keep a pad of paper, 'sharpie', strippers and knife. In the side pockets I keep my side cutters, cellphone and 10/1 screwdriver and sometimes a pair of channel locks. This leaves the back pockets for nut drivers, extra screwdrivers, wrenches, etc. Works for me. We usually have a parts cart that we move to our work area will carry all the extra tools like hacksaw, hammer, drill.

One guy I work with swears by Carhartt's carpenter bibs 

(http://www.carhartt.com/webapp/wcs/...51&productId=32172&langId=-1&categoryId=10909)

that come with a nail pouch on front. Then he can load it up with small parts like nuts/bolts, anchors, wire nuts.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Bibs are nice for the days that are cold enough for a coat, but you don't really want to wear one. A pair of bibs, with maybe a sweatshirt or hoodie underneath, and you're good to go for many of the chilly days. You can always throw a coat over top if it gets real cold out, and take it back off if you get hot so you're not sweating your butt off.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Bibs are nice for the days that are cold enough for a coat, but you don't really want to wear one. A pair of bibs, with maybe a sweatshirt or hoodie underneath, and you're good to go for many of the chilly days. You can always throw a coat over top if it gets real cold out, and take it back off if you get hot so you're not sweating your butt off.


Yeah, originally I bought thermal coveralls and yeah for things like snow blowing they where great but if you did get hot you really had no easy option.

With the bibs you get to take the coat off once you get moving.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

I have 2 pairs on uninsulated bibs ....but I only wear them when the temp drops below 50-ish...and the job is nasty.

I do know guys who wear them "commando style" :shutup: in the summer.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Celtic said:


> I do know guys who wear them "commando style" :shutup: in the summer.


 :no: Not I.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

william1978 said:


> :no: Not I.


Particularly since most of them feature that slot so that you can reach in to get stuff out of your regular pants pockets. That might be handy in the summer to scratch your nuts or something, but I really don't think anyone wants to see that. :jester:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Particularly since most of them feature that slot so that you can reach in to get stuff out of your regular pants pockets. That might be handy in the summer to scratch your nuts or something, but I really don't think anyone wants to see that. :jester:


 That makes it even worse.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Bibs are nice when you have to bend over in a cold wind, keeps the cold out of the plumbers crack.


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

I use their coveralls when the weather is really nasty or when it is cold and I'm working in the mud, otherwise, I use their hooded jacket.

I carry everything in a pouch and stuffed in my jeans. One thing about electrical -- takes a whole bunch of tools!


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

waco said:


> I carry everything in a pouch and stuffed in my jeans. One thing about electrical -- takes a whole bunch of tools!



Get a bucket!

:laughing:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

as a female, I like the pants better. Nothing worse than having to take off sweaters, then undo the bib in a portajohn. I wish they came with a butt flap, but alas, they do not. So I have made the switch for as long as I am in construction anyways.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> as a female, I like the pants better. Nothing worse than having to take off sweaters, then undo the bib in a portajohn. I wish they came with a butt flap, but alas, they do not. So I have made the switch for as long as I am in construction anyways.


FYI: Guys poop :blink:


I kid you not ...it's true.


I can count on Bart Simpsons' one hand the number of times I have had the pleasure of launching the rear fleet on a job site :blink:


...but I do feel for the girls on jobsites....especially when they roll out the "Cadillacs":

In both "coupe" ..and "convertible" models:
























Nobody really wants to see just a head poking out of one of these things :laughing:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Anytime it's below about 40 i wear my carhart bibs. I like the uninsulated ones, it seems like i get too hot if i wear insulated bibs. If it's extremely cold i can throw on a pair of thermals and do just fine.


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

get a bucket...
I have one with a tool apron or whatever it is called. I replaced it with the tool pouch because the pouch is a little easier to manage in the truck.


----------



## lynx82 (Sep 19, 2009)

I don't have any bibs, when its cold I have two sets of carhart coveralls and a set of ****ies I got for $30 bills online when ****ies had that awesome sale a while back. I tried to get the bibs but they were already sold out.

Funny thing is I like the ****ies way better, twice as comfortable and just as well insulated. The outer material isn't as rip proof as the carharrts though. I also have the black subzero carharrts and they are just ridiculous, I can't even wear them no matter how cold it gets around here without sweating to death.


----------



## lynx82 (Sep 19, 2009)

thats funny the site sensored dic kies. carharrt must pay some bills around here:laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Celtic said:


> Get a bucket!
> 
> :laughing:



Do you have any suggestions how I should carry my tools?

What do you use? 




:laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lynx82 said:


> thats funny the site sensored dic kies. carharrt must pay some bills around here:laughing:


Nope I think they figure when your using a variation of that word it's to refer to a poster.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

When I started in the trades it was close to 50/50 of carpenter's pants and bibbs that you would see on jobs. I wear bibbs fairly often, anytime I'm doing a job with a lot of bending or climbing or when it's cool outside. I like not having to wear suspenders or belts or having to constantly tuck in a shirt or pull up my pants from the pocket load. I have several different cloth weights from soft cotton for summer to lined triple duck for winter. The extra pockets are just a plus.


----------



## cghelectric (Sep 22, 2009)

Get the ones with the zippers up the legs it makes easier to take off without removing your boots


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Bibbs are a nice way to go in the winter months, I don't care for them in warm weather. For real low temps the insulated Carhartts two sizes bigger than what I wear with the leg zippers are what I carry in the truck, they come in handy and are fast to get on and off.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> For real low temps the insulated Carhartts two sizes bigger than what I wear with the leg zippers are what I carry in the truck, they come in handy and are fast to get on and off.


That's what I do as well. I usually only wear them a few times a year.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Celtic said:


> I do know guys who wear them "commando style" :shutup: in the summer.


i use to wear then daily - even in the summer ....no further comment:whistling2:


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

I wear Key denim bibs daily (stripes). Wear sweats under them if it's really cold out. Love the pockets big enough for a cordless battery.

FWIW, Roundhouse makes a bib with a carpenter's apron built in (on?) that's super for recepts and switches when finishing up a job


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

itsunclebill said:


> Love the pockets big enough for a cordless battery.


Is that a battery in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?


:laughing:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Celtic said:


> FYI: Guys poop :blink:
> 
> 
> I kid you not ...it's true.
> ...


:laughing:
....just about pissed myself for a moment. I hates those things........but yes I am aware that boys poop. Girls do too, but we got to go through the same procedure when we pee, so try having to undo that thingamabob several times a day (unless you are like one guy I went to school with who claimed he pooped 3-4 times everyday.) It is a pain in the patootie.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

cghelectric said:


> Get the ones with the zippers up the legs it makes easier to take off without removing your boots



perfect for your day job on the site, and your night job doing ladies night.............just remember not to put your thong on backwards!!!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Nobody really wants to see just a head poking out of one of these things :laughing:


Sure beats having to the climb down a few flights of wooden ladders then take the personnel carrier down 40 stories to take a piss. Standing aint so bad. It's when you're sitting and some idiot decides he wants to have a conversation with you.
Thats why I always went to the nearest gas station that had clean restrooms.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Have been wearing Propper brand pants for years; they are the manufacturer of army pants, same design and everything ; you can buy them in blue and black; the side pant leg pockets are great for holding material and such.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

I have walls insulated bibs and a matching coat. They are awesome for winter work. I never got used to wearing regular bibs on a daily basis, but guys I worked with did and swear by them.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

waco said:


> get a bucket...
> I have one with a tool apron or whatever it is called. I replaced it with the tool pouch because the pouch is a little easier to manage in the truck.


 Let me get this straight. The bucket is for on-the-job emergencies and the pouch is for taking a dump on the go?


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

I only wear bibs in the cold months. I usually tend to be colder then most in a cold situation so where most would be fine without bibs I use them and when it gets cold enough for bibs I go to the insulated ones.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Celtic said:


> I do know guys who wear them "commando style" :shutup: in the summer.



OK - How do you know this ?? I don't think in 25+ years I've ever discussed my choice of under attire on a jobsite. :no: 

I only wore my bibs when it was very cold out. I also had them larger so I could just put them on over my regular pants when I got to the site and took them off when I left.


----------



## aksparky (Dec 1, 2007)

While working in Alaska as an electrician I was told by an old timer that the definition of a True Alaskan is someone that can pull 4 inches of penis out of 8 inches of Carharts.:laughing:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Uninsulated bibs in the summer and winter for me. The real kicker is how much ass do you have? Enough to keep a pair of pants up or if you have a Hank Hill ass then you better go bibs. And bibs have a few more pockets for tools.


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

When I got out of high school, I apprenticed with a blacksmith shop for a while, and they provided uniforms. 6 blue long sleeve shirts, and 5 pairs of Oshkosh bib overalls. I don't wear em anymore, but they were pretty comfortable, and the extra pockets were really handy.


----------



## Tecno Electro (Jan 30, 2012)

*Bib Overalls are the Uniform*

As an electrician, I usually wear bib overalls to work and always with the hardhat. On some jobsites that require everyone in hardhats, the tradesmen wear bibs and the non trades wear street clothes. the toolbelt is worn more comfortable with bibs rather than over a belt with jeans.

If one wore street clothes to trade school, you were a lay student. If one wore bibs, you were a registered apprentice. Bib overalls have always been the skilled trades garb in the same way soldiers like to wear their "camos".


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

there was an old timer i met once that didn't like wearing those half pants. He was a bib man. I wear bibs in the winter, thats about it.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

2 plus year old thread guys


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)




----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

backstay said:


> 2 plus year old thread guys


Still relevant though, isn't it?

I used to wear bibs all the time on site but now I wear pants. I found they (CARHARRT) rubbed my nipples raw and I can't wear them occasionally anymore.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

SteveO. said:


> Still relevant though, isn't it?
> 
> I used to wear bibs all the time on site but now I wear pants. I found they (CARHARRT) rubbed my nipples raw and I can't wear them occasionally anymore.


My wife makes me wear a Bib at dinner time ......:laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

SteveO. said:


> Still relevant though, isn't it?
> 
> I used to wear bibs all the time on site but now I wear pants. I found they (CARHARRT) rubbed my nipples raw and I can't wear them occasionally anymore.


Hahahaha... nipples...

Sent from my Vodafone 845 using Electrician Talk


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

chewy said:


> Hahahaha... nipples...
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone 845 using Electrician Talk


I can't be the only one? I used to line the tops with packing tape to keep the friction down. :thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

SteveO. said:


> I can't be the only one? I used to line the tops with packing tape to keep the friction down. :thumbup:


Do some more bench presses and get rid of the man boobs....:laughing:


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Do some more bench presses and get rid of the man boobs....:laughing:


No man boobs here. :no:

I've always been bothered by them, even when I wore them 14 hours a day, 6 days a week but it was tolerable. I tried wearing thm a few weeks ago and didn't even get to the truck before I ran inside and took them off. It's too bad because my wife thinks they're sexy. :thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

SteveO. said:


> No man boobs here. :no:
> 
> I've always been bothered by them, even when I wore them 14 hours a day, 6 days a week but it was tolerable. I tried wearing thm a few weeks ago and didn't even get to the truck before I ran inside and took them off. It's too bad because my wife thinks they're sexy. :thumbup:


Remember what your wife says ,,,Goes....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Remember what your wife says ,,,Goes....:thumbup::thumbup:


Do you live in P-Town?

Girls dog, subordinate to your spouse, do you drive a Prius?

Just saying ......:laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Do you live in P-Town?
> 
> Girls dog, subordinate to your spouse, do you drive a Prius?
> 
> Just saying ......:laughing:


I know you're just jagging him a little, but I think that one important aspect of being head of the household (as a man) is keeping peace in the house. Sometimes, that means giving in to the wife on things that aren't important if you don't get it your way. There's very little around my house that's so important to me that the wife can't have it her way if she wants it.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I know you're just jagging him a little, but I think that one important aspect of being head of the household (as a man) is keeping peace in the house. Sometimes, that means giving in to the wife on things that aren't important if you don't get it your way. There's very little around my house that's so important to me that the wife can't have it her way if she wants it.


I would cut off my own hand to stop the sighing, eye rolling and "nothings wrong" routine :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I know you're just jagging him a little, but I think that one important aspect of being head of the household (as a man) is keeping peace in the house. Sometimes, that means giving in to the wife on things that aren't important if you don't get it your way. There's very little around my house that's so important to me that the wife can't have it her way if she wants it.


Been living with my wife since 91, I know how to pick my battles.:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Do you live in P-Town?
> 
> Girls dog, subordinate to your spouse, do you drive a Prius?
> 
> Just saying ......:laughing:


Prius?:laughing:

Hell no! Full sized Ford's only in my driveway...:laughing:



> Do you live in P-Town?


No way !

We have enough freaks around here as it is..:laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm sure Harry's more of a Fire Island guy.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I'm sure Harry's more of a Fire Island guy.





> *Is it true that there are no cars allowed on the island?*
> There are no paved roads on Fire Island and only service and emergency vehicles are allowed on the island. Free of cars, traffic, pollution, and noise Fire Island offers a peaceful getaway unlike any other vacation destination. This time-honored practice adds to the island’s eternal charm and encourages a back-to-basics mentality. Walking, biking, and golf-carting are the modes of transportation and help to preserve our island’s natural beauty.


:laughing::no:

One year my wife set up a two week vacation on Nantucket .

On day #2 we are leaving right now she says,,She likes driving everywhere and has to have her radio 24/7..:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

SteveO. said:


> I can't be the only one? I used to line the tops with packing tape to keep the friction down. :thumbup:


I had that happen to me once. Freaked me the hell out. Then I lost 40 lbs, never to have that problem again. The end :laughing:

ETA: Never thought to free ball in bibs. That may be the trick in the summer. No t-shirt either. Keep it real classy. I have the ubiquitous Carhartt insulated overalls, but have only worn them once this year for about 2 hours before I overheated. This year has been warmer than years previous.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Celtic said:


> I can count on Bart Simpsons' one hand the number of times I have had the pleasure of launching the rear fleet on a job site :blink:
> 
> :


Hahha same here! I don't understand the people that settle down for a lenghty dump in the portapotty like every day at work...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

backstay said:


> 2 plus year old thread guys


 
Yes it is but things change in two years. I went back to diving work for a living and where I used to wear bibbs and carpenter pants on a 50/50 basis, I now am back to wearing bibbs almost daily, that is over an exposure suit as the sacrificial layer for snags and sharps. The best Carhartt bibbs are way cheaper than the least expensive wetsuit.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Some guys love them. 

An insulated set is divine in the winter.

Coveralls in the summer can be slipped over your 'off duty' wear at the job site. QUitting time, and you're in shorts in no time at all.


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> I had that happen to me once. Freaked me the hell out. Then I lost 40 lbs, never to have that problem again. The end :laughing:


It's not a weight issue for me. I'm 5'9" and a fit 170 lbs so it's not extra weight jiggling up top. Maybe I'm just sensitive. :whistling2:


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Love wearing the non-insulated Carhartt bibs even it if it's not cold. It saves wear and tear on your clothes plus the extra pockets are handy.

Can't hardly wear them with out some long pants underneath though. Too rough on my tender skin.


----------



## NJWVUGrad (May 12, 2011)

Ditto on wearing shorts underneath in the summer, the only way to go when your doing site work.

I always have them around for ditch work, 4" PVC etc. And they are definitely a must when using a 300 machine or Porta-Pony


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

The straps on some bibs chafe my nipples.

Very aggravating.


----------



## NJWVUGrad (May 12, 2011)

acro said:


> The straps on some bibs chafe my nipples.
> 
> Very aggravating.


These may help


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Haha at the AP! Get a rash guard, too!

I just got a pair of Carhartt bibs for $25. I haven't worn them to work yet, though. I usually just wear jeans, but since I'm working in an aluminum extrusion plant, they've been getting oily and harder to clean. One of the guys wears his over his pants and just leaves them in the gang box or takes them home to wash every few days. Not a bad idea, IMO. 

K.


----------



## Ontariojer (May 19, 2011)

SteveO. said:


> I can't be the only one? :thumbup:


I found the exact same thing. I can't wear them anymore either.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

In my country the "nipples" are removed at birth during the circumcision on new born boys as they are considred femenine.

Sent from my Vodafone 845 using Electrician Talk


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

chewy said:


> In my country the "nipples" are removed at birth during the circumcision on new born boys as they are considred femenine.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone 845 using Electrician Talk


What country would that be?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

nolabama said:


> What country would that be?


Freakonia.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Freakonia.


Northern Nonippleton region of Freakonia to be precise.

Sent from my Vodafone 845 using Electrician Talk


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> My wife makes me wear a Bib at dinner time ......:laughing:


...And "Depends" at all times.Harry changes them himself,though.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ibuzzard said:


> ...And "Depends" at all times.Harry changes them himself,though.


Who cares what you think......Bed Wetter..


----------



## cpt_sparks (Jan 27, 2012)

Overalls give me a wedgie


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

chewy said:


> Northern Nonippleton region of Freakonia to be precise.


Try as I might I could not figure out how to use nipple in my post, my hats off to you sir. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

cpt_sparks said:


> Overalls give me a wedgie


Are you saying that is good or bad?


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

elecapp79 said:


> I have been using the Carhartt carpenter pants for a few years now. I like them because they have a lot of pockets and I'm not a big fan of wearing my belt. I am thinking of wearing the Carhartt overalls because they have more pockets. Do any of you guys wear them and if so are they comfortable? How are they in the heat as well....and in the cold?
> 
> Thanks


We are reqiuredto wear arc. flash overalls instead of a pant and a shirt min.8 cal rated..They are hot as hell in the summer........


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

cpt_sparks said:


> Overalls give me a wedgie



Your straps are too tight.


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

acro said:


> Your straps are too tight.


Or the butt is too big....  I've got my bibs on today! Who's with me?


----------



## RadioGuy (Jan 28, 2012)

Wore mine all day, it was nice and sunny out but still chilly from the wind. By the time I got a coat on, the insulated bibs and my safety harness on and climbed up the steel for work I was nice and warm.:thumbsup:


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> as a female, I like the pants better. Nothing worse than having to take off sweaters, then undo the bib in a portajohn. I wish they came with a butt flap, but alas, they do not. So I have made the switch for as long as I am in construction anyways.


The new version of snuggle the Forever Lazy comes with a nifty easy access hatch. YouTube it and you should find the commercial :thumbsup::no:


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice! I need to get some of those for "wear your Jammie's to work day". Oh! I wonder if they make steel toe bunny slippers, too.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

acro said:


> The straps on some bibs chafe my nipples.
> 
> Very aggravating.


 
Hmmm, when I have bibbs on the straps are no where near that low, your nipples close to your chin or what?


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

acro said:


> The straps on *some* bibs chafe my nipples.
> 
> Very aggravating.


I am no freak of nature. At least in that respect.:laughing:


Maybe I am just sensitive.


----------



## FireInTheWire (Oct 30, 2011)

KLovelace29 said:


> Nice! I need to get some of those for "wear your Jammie's to work day". Oh! I wonder if they make steel toe bunny slippers, too.


Lol!! I will take the pink snuggie version with little lightning bolts over it, complete with steel toe bunny feet and attached hard hat!


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

acro said:


> I am no freak of nature. At least in that respect.:laughing:
> 
> 
> Maybe I am just sensitive.


 Are you sure it's the straps and not the tassles?:laughing:


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

FireInTheWire said:


> Lol!! I will take the pink snuggie version with little lightning bolts over it, complete with steel toe bunny feet and attached hard hat!


Adorable! Don't forget a nightcap/bump cap with a little pom-pom on the end!


----------



## FireInTheWire (Oct 30, 2011)

Just check out my code book! It would match my new construction snuggie! 









I love my pink lightning bolts


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Mmmm... that code book is sexy! 

You'd love my lightning bolt knee socks! They'd go well with the Snuggie.


----------



## chadw (Jan 10, 2012)

hilarious!


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

KLovelace29 said:


> Mmmm... that code book is sexy!
> 
> You'd love my lightning bolt knee socks! They'd go well with the Snuggie.


Geeze, and I thought I was ballin' wearing my sandals earlier, here you go rocking a pink snuggie. Makes me feel like such an amateur. :laughing:


----------



## FireInTheWire (Oct 30, 2011)

KLovelace29 said:


> Mmmm... that code book is sexy!
> 
> You'd love my lightning bolt knee socks! They'd go well with the Snuggie.


Niiice! I have a collection of lightning bolt earrings! It gives the guys a chuckle . I want lightning socks though. It would be the icing in the cake!


----------



## SparkyinMontan (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm cursed with wearing FR clothing on a daily basis, I miss my ole Dic kies bibs that I wore quite often to work. Freakin comfortable. But anyone else look at the price of FR clothing and just sigh? nearly $100 for a shirt, and I had to buy a new Carhart FR jacket (it's rated at 54 cal/cm2) for a jaw dropping $300.

~A


----------

